# LL Cool J-Control Myself feat. Jennifer Lopez



## Classic Beauty (Mar 4, 2006)

have y'all seen this music video?  J Lo's make up is AWESOME!  I love it!

http://www.mtv.com/music/#/music/video/


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 4, 2006)

Her makeup was waaaay hot in that video.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 4, 2006)

i didnt even realize that was her voice when i heard the song on the radio.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 4, 2006)

lol, I haven't heard it on the radio yet.  My favorite is the purple pink one.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2006)

duuudddeee.. i saw it yesterday.. her makeup is slamming in this video. i also didn't realise it was her when i heard it on the radio.. the blue shadow rocks!!

and could LL possibly BE more yummy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  his body is out of control!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in Canada, and it gives me a message saying that the video is only available to americans...that sucks!! I really wanted to see it.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 10, 2006)

The first time I saw the video I never even payed attention to her mu, I was WAAAAAAY distracted my that delicious man LL. OMG! I have been in love with him for as long as I can remember. If I could just lick his lips one day then I'll die a happy woman, but yea her mu is hot! (see? distraction)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_I'm in Canada, and it gives me a message saying that the video is only available to americans...that sucks!! I really wanted to see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here ya go...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NYZWhsBlN4U


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_ LL.  If I could just lick his lips one day then I'll die a happy woman._

 

girrrrrlll i am RIGHT there with you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that man is DELISH!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

He is so hot!  I want to be the chick behind him that's feeling his chest and abs.


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Mar 26, 2006)

She looks good when she's wearing that black dress and her hair is out.  It's the part when she's got the sucking on the lollypop and LL's going "Zzzhh zzhhh" - which is from Planet Rock if anyone cares.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 26, 2006)

Everytime I see this video i realize, again, how awesome her makekup looks in it.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 26, 2006)

Haha, when I first saw that video, I thought it was a L'Oreal HIP ad.


----------



## tarteheart (Mar 26, 2006)

J. Lo's hair is such a beautiful color in this video.  I want it!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 30, 2006)

Her makeups nice but i reallllllly reallllllly can't stand the song


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 1, 2006)

i love the makeup and hair in the video... really hot. i also have the hots for one of her dress... oh and the beautiful man <3

one day, LL...


----------

